# The Daily Conversations



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

It's been a month since my break up with ex girlfriend, almost two weeks of no contact.

I'm seeing clearly the faults in our relationship, how it would not have been the healthy relationship we needed. We were together two years.

The point I'm at now is that I miss the daily conversations, having someone to talk to about your day, hear about their day. The little stupid things like that .

That's what I'm struggling with right now. Like I got some good news today, my first thought was I wanted to share it with her, but can't.

I have to tell myself that the person she is now, is not the person I fell in love with, is not the person that was my best friend.

In time it will get better I know, but right now it's still tough


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, this part really is hard! You get used to sharing everything and you feel kinda lost that your sounding board is gone. Share it with someone else...text your mom, your best friend, your sister. Let them know that you may be sending random messages or calling more, and explain why. I have done this with my friends and my sister before, and have offered the same, like, hey when you feel like texting/calling HIM, text/call ME instead! Let others have your back for a while.


----------



## Regretf (Oct 13, 2014)

Hang in there, i know how you are feeling. Do you have any other friends or family that could also be part of your daily or weekly conversations?

A month is not a long time, the wound is still open, and you know that takes time to heal.

if i'm not mistake you came off a divorce?, your expectations of this relationship were high and you really wanted it to work. I get that. It will get better at one point, at the point were you'll realize the R wasn't getting anywhere and she wasn't for you and viceversa. Sounds like BS to me, IDK, R are so hard to make them work.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Dude you got over your ex-wife. This one will be a walk in the park compared to that.

Just ride it out. You'll be fine.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

you have to give it time...meanwhile connect with other people. Make new friends, reconnect with old ones, just gotta keep yourself distracted until being without her is a habit.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Interesting post. Friendly conversation is easy to find for me. The other side of the coin is being kept around when the only desire is for light conversation. Not a happy place.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

It's hard because you spent a significant portion of your time and your emotions on a person, and now that person is gone from your life.

Is it any different than if they died? Only the circumstances, not the result.

It will take time to get over that....and I promise that you will.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

You are right. Im trying to train my brain now when it says lets talk to her to be like nope thats in the past


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

That's your heart telling you that --- your brain knows better.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Think we all experience this after a breakup. I generally allow myself to wallow for one evening, generally with Jack Daniels help, and then after that I use my time and energy on dusting off the profile, getting new pics on, and preping to be single again. The occupied mind is a distracted mind


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

Like everyone else has said, occupy yourself, find a hobby or jump back into the dating pool. Find another person to tell of your family and friends. 

It takes time. You will bounce back. The thing NOT to do is to go back because of habit.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh the bridge has been burnt to go back and I dont want to because of how she acted at the end. Just have to focus on my present and future not the past. See it for what it was.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Now is the time to look up your stupidest friends from way back...you know the ones who would get into trouble with you just so you didnt do it alone?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

SamuraiJack,
That is a good idea about the stupid friends thing.

I was walking around a local department store today and it made me wonder why is it in the past relationship we have that at the time the simplest moments like walking together around a store, or going for a walk, or something simple at the time make hug memories when the relationship is over? 

Like I'm not thinking about the big times we went to concerts, or away for the weekend, it's more of the little everyday moments. Is that because those happen more? Is it because in our minds we know that the big trips are few and far between? Something that I just wondered about I guess. 

I know I'm more than capable of doing those things by myself, and generally it goes quicker because I don't have to wait around why she looks at clothes, etc...but then again today I wouldn't have minded that either.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ugh my dreams torment me of happier times only to wake up and have to remember where I am. Then to have to counteract these dreams with negative memories. I hate that my ex girlfriend put me and my children in this situation


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

proudwidaddy said:


> Ugh my dreams torment me of happier times only to wake up and have to remember where I am. Then to have to counteract these dreams with negative memories. I hate that my ex girlfriend put me and my children in this situation


What situation? Was it her decision to break it off. From your OP sounded like the was a mutual decision.

And even if it was her decision alone to stop seeing you would you prefer to be with someone who doesn't want you? Long term you will look back and wonder why you were ever this upset about it. To get there just takes some time.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> What situation? Was it her decision to break it off. From your OP sounded like the was a mutual decision.
> 
> And even if it was her decision alone to stop seeing you would you prefer to be with someone who doesn't want you? Long term you will look back and wonder why you were ever this upset about it. To get there just takes some time.


Second this!
You may not be able to see it now, but you WILL come to a point where you are going to remember something between the two of you and then that ittle voice in your head will pop up and say:
"What...EXACTLY...in the bloddy Hell were you THINKING?"


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Im sure you are right. I think I also keep myself stuck and I have to stop that


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Why cant I stop missing someone who is not good for me? Who put herself in a position to lose me? I wish I could have one more normal night with her. Ugh. Good night all. I hope I can sleep


----------

